# Kit Build: Harley Benton JA kit



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

Build this over the weekend. Ordered the kit along with another guitar from Thomann in Germany. Super fast shipping (4 days). If anyone is looking at ordering from there, the only extra costs beyond the shipping from Thomann was from UPS for10$ convenience fee+6% Duty and 13% HST. Kit was $100 base cost (I ordered with several other guitars to reduce overall shipping and fees).
Kit was an easy build.
Plays great, the frets were near perfect, didn't have to level any of them, I redressed the ends bit was decently dressed for the price.
The bridge was easy to set up, only minor intonation adjustments.
The nut is fine but I'll replace it with a tusq, I always test the G string on the 2nd fret (A) and want that to be in tune, the nut needs to be near perfect for that I find
I oiled the fretboard but it was fine. The tuners are OK, but I'll replace them eventually with locking ones.
The P90s have the growl you are looking for out of them, they are well matched. They had solderless connections on them which was nice.
The switch and pots are decent, easy upgrade if you want but not needed.
The headstock comes as a paddle, easy to cut with a jigsaw or coping saw and sand to your shape. I was going to do a Fender headstock shape, but decided to change it up a bit.
Really impressed by this kit, I've done a couple now and this was the best and easiest so far.

The body has a spray on it that you can apply lacquer over, I sanded it off with 320grit just in case of a reaction with the spray paint I use. Next I'll just prime and go for it. Was very nicely prepped. I used Duplicolor spray paints, sanded then primed. Base color is Intense Blue Pearl. I found it too deep blue so I did light coat about 16 inches away with Calypso Green I have left over from a previous guitar. This softened the blue and hid a couple of minor mistakes. I clear coated with Dominion Sure seal clear coat. Gave a quick buff, but no wet sanding on it, I prefer the more matte finish with these colors.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job. how was shipping et al on the kit? I always find the Thomann/Harley Benton stuff tempting, but worry about shipping.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rollin Hand said:


> Nice job. how was shipping et al on the kit? I always find the Thomann/Harley Benton stuff tempting, but worry about shipping.


It was great experience. I ordered a Harley Benton GuitarBass (their version of a Bass VI) and two kits. Shipping cost is a bit, about 120 for my order but the final cost was lower than buying similar in Canada. If you get a guitar shipped in Canada is around 70-100$, so not much difference.
The UPS fee duties and taxes were as stated above $10+6%Duty+13%HST . I factored all that into my decision to buy.
Best part it took 4 days to get here. Ordered Thursday morning, delivered Monday. That's faster then most places in Canada.
The Quality of the kits and the bassVI is excellent. Going to get some more from them.
I would recommend buying more than one item at a time to spread the shipping and fees a bit.
It was all double boxed.
Any other questions let me know


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow that looks fantastic. Nice choice of colour too that's right up my alley. HB stuff is pretty tempting for sure. I'm going to look up the GuitarBass cuz I've been on the hunt for a Bass VI for a while now. Happy to hear it all worked out for you


----------

